
Activity Sheets Introduce Kids to the World of Robots - samizdis
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/home-robots/robots-activity-sheets
======
samizdis
Before you download any "Activity sheets", and whatever your age, take a look
at the "Robots Guide" [1], linked to in the text. It is just so enjoyable and
engaging. Not to mention that you could probably produce a fantastic version
of "Top Trumps"[2] from the info here.

[1] [https://robots.ieee.org/](https://robots.ieee.org/)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top_Trumps](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top_Trumps)

